# Men in relationships who hire transsexuals



## QClady (Oct 15, 2015)

I've posted here before. It helped me. BF of 7 years (3 kids 5 and under). Very fit mom, very cool, very open sexually. Discovered him looking for escorts, then transsexuals, then in May found he had been hiring them since before my twins were born. Many of them. Yes I've been tested. Moved out. Now he wants me to come back. Hasn't sought help, still gropes me any time he sees me, I still see old behaviors like not acknowledging that this happened and I should be or have moved on from it. We should move on. We have been to counseling. Not since the discovery. We had been in counseling and he never revealed this. Basically I've been trying to get us in a good place which was a losing battle clearly. He really hasn't shown any remorse, no tears, has lost ability to keep erections, got mess for that, has been a drug addic, gambling, sports, women, transsexuals. He is a narcissist and a sociopath I believe. There were many attempts from me to bond, become closer. He just Isn't wired like me. Anyhow in looking for answers, he said these transsexuals just gave him a BJ. I know he frequented one transsexual several times and I know him and it had to have ecsallated into more than just a BJ. Why risk your life, freedom, kids, home, business. I'm wondering if anyone has been through this. Knows anything about transsexual prostitutes and what goes on, just looking for some advice and answers. I feel angry and like I'm still being lied to. He bought a dildo. For us both to use. I'm fine with that. It's that he wants to suck it and it's just not the man I met. The sex is erotic but not fulfilling or containing any love whatsoever. Help!


----------

